# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Trying to find a certain song...

## sibbogno

I saw a song several years ago on Youtube and I really loved it. I have no idea who it was by or what the name of it was, but I'd really like to find it again!
It was sung by a guy with glasses, if I remember correctly. The main thing I remember about the video is that there were all these people hauling around baskets of snow, and then it showed them building a gigantic snowman. I also think that this was the same video that had some guys with no clothes in the cold being beaten with tree branches, but my memory is a little fuzzy on that.
If anyone can help me figure out what this song is, I'd be so so so grateful!!
I need some help figuring out the names of some other songs. I had a Windows PC and had a TON of Russian music on it. I switched to a Mac and to transfer my songs, I burned them onto CDs. When I put them on my Mac, the titles came out in crazy characters - lots of vowels with umlauts, and they're now that way on the CDs, too. If anyone has an idea of how they could help me figure these out, please let me know. I mean, that would be an awful lot of songs to email to someone or something like that!
Thanks a bunch!

----------

